# Letter from Seapointer



## flowers1227 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just got a letter frpm Carol Barnett concerning Select Club.  Did anyone else get one and what is it?
Thanks
Betty


----------



## flowers1227 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry it was an email and not a letter.
Betty


----------



## Monty (Feb 18, 2009)

*Seapointer Letter/Email*

No- I haven't received any email but what was in the contents.  Very interested!


----------



## flowers1227 (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is th email I got





From the desk of 

Carol Barnett





February, 2009





Introducing Select Club

.



Dear Seapointer owner,



I have much pleasure in advising you that Club Leisure has launched Select Club for those whose circumstances may have changed since initially investing in timeshare,



Select Club is a private Club which invites members to enjoy the widest selection of luxury resorts,,hotels and cruises without the burden of constantly increasing timeshare and related costs. It provides all the benefits of traditional timeshare without its limitations.



The  Seapointer will definitely be raising special levies in the future to upgrade the resort, and in order to avoid  these inevitable extra costs, Club Leisure Group would like to invite you to become a member of Select Club which will entitle you to relinquish your timeshare week/s and to only pay when you reserve your unlimited timeshare weeks.



If you  were to sell your timeshare weeks you would be giving up your holiday ownership options forever, without access to future holidays.By trading in your holiday ownership into Select Club, you and your family continue to have access to affordable holidays when and where you want to go. The key benefit is that you only pay when you reserve your holiday.



The membership is renewable annually in perpetuity and members can cancel any time they choose.



Membership is by special invitation only, but is extended to Seapointer owners.



Please contact me urgently via email or telephone should you be interested, supplying me with a contact number if possible and I will have much pleasure in providing you with more detailed information.



I look forward to being of every assistance to you,



Carol Barnett

Executive Consultant

Club Leisure Group







Carol Barnett
__________________________________________
Tel: 0027 (0) 21 433 2134
Mobile: 0027 (0) 82 964 0434
Emailre is th email that I got


----------



## king1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Translation:
We hope that the threat of more special levies will scare you into buying into a worthless "travel club of some kind" and giving up your remaining interest in the resort.   We haven't stolen enough by criminal manipulation of the resort management, so will try a different scheme.  Give us a call if you want to help make our takeover complete.


----------



## flowers1227 (Feb 20, 2009)

King1, that's exactly how I would translate that!


----------



## hajjah (Feb 20, 2009)

It sounds like the reason why my friend just got rid of hers, but only getting $110.00 in the end.  At least I can say that she got some good trades with that Seapointer for about 5 years.


----------



## grest (Feb 21, 2009)

It certainly does not make me regret selling mine...it was a good ride, but the ride with Seapointer is definitely over.
Connie


----------



## Monty (Feb 23, 2009)

*Just received the scam email..*

I stopped paying my levies when RCI  suspended The Seapointer.   I emailed them to ask them to waive the past dues to non trade ability thinking maybe a chance.  I offered to begin payment again once we came to terms--but they choose to ignore my suggestion.  They said payment must be received to continue.   So I suppose I'm done with them and I will just let the week disappear since the trades I did receive well paid for the cost paid.

Any other suggestions from Tuggers?   :annoyed:


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 23, 2009)

sound like the beginning of a beautiful SCAM.... RUN


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 24, 2009)

Club Leisure Group has run a variety of scam points clubs.  Their gambit at Seapointer is SOP for running owners into them.  Multi-developer timeshare points operations were invented in South Africa and have been nothing but a scam there.  Club Leisure is one of the worst offenders.  This looks like round two of their getting control of the resort to sell it off.


----------



## susan1738 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Got Mine too!*

HA!!  I just logged in . . . just for this VERY purpose . . . to see if any other Tuggers had recieved the email  and you guys beat me to the punch!  Ha!  

Yep, I got my letter . . . AND I've already SOLD my Seapointer unit back to them a while back!  Interesting . . .


----------



## Eds (Feb 25, 2009)

*Got letter*

Recieved email also.


----------



## linda8421 (Mar 29, 2009)

*status of the Seapointer*

Hello everyone.  I was wondering if anyone that owns at The Seapointer in S.A. knows the current status of this resort with RCI.  Also, has anyone gotten updates on the supposed remodelling fee that was to be charged?  Any info. is appreciated.


----------



## ron1 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Do You Want To Sell*

Anyone who wants to sell their Seapointer please contact me on ron@fairfields.co.za

We have a South African buyer who is interested.

Take care

Ron


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 30, 2009)

ron1 said:


> Anyone who wants to sell their Seapointer please contact me on ron@fairfields.co.za
> 
> We have a South African buyer who is interested.
> 
> ...



Is it Club Leisure Group or their surrogates?


----------



## mustapicht (Apr 4, 2009)

linda8421 said:


> Hello everyone.  I was wondering if anyone that owns at The Seapointer in S.A. knows the current status of this resort with RCI.  Also, has anyone gotten updates on the supposed remodelling fee that was to be charged?  Any info. is appreciated.



Seapointer has been reinstated with RCI.  I paid my fees for 2009 and 2010 and both weeks were deposited with no problem. 

Send an email to inat@firstresorts.co.za to pay your fees (I gave them my cc: number).  Once they charge your card you will get a clearance code which you email to thespecialists@rci.co.za to request your spacebanking.

In total it took about a week.  My cousin also spacebanked hers the same way with no problems.

I was not charged any remodelling fee, just an estimate for 2009 and 2010 levies (R2756 for 2009 and R3032 for 2010)

Hope this helps.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 4, 2009)

It has been so long since RCI suspended them, and given the amount in arrears, that I do not even know if it is worth it. Even with the exchange rate at 9 to 1.

And what if they fall back to their old tricks?


----------



## mustapicht (Apr 4, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> It has been so long since RCI suspended them, and given the amount in arrears, that I do not even know if it is worth it. Even with the exchange rate at 9 to 1.
> 
> And what if they fall back to their old tricks?



Once you bank a year I RCI won't take that away from you.  So even if they fall back to their old tricks what you have banked already should be safe.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 5, 2009)

But then the money I spent to bring my account current might only buy me 1-2 weeks. Would do better buying something on e-bay.


----------



## mustapicht (Apr 5, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> But then the money I spent to bring my account current might only buy me 1-2 weeks. Would do better buying something on e-bay.



I hadn't paid for 2 years, but I had always banked 2 years in advance (as soon as I could bank the week) so I was actually current when I started paying again.  I just traded for the last week in July in Orlando, 2BR Holiday Inn Orange Lake West (Gold Crown).  We went to HGVC Seaworld last November (3BR GC).  From what I can see Seapointer is trading about the same as it was before all the shenanigans.


----------

